# welche Ram-Speicher nur zum Zocken?



## Skugrig (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute

 

Ich stelle mir gerade einen neuen PC zusammen und bin bei Ram-Speicher unschlüssig und brauche da etwas Hilfe.

 

Ich will mir ein Mainboard mit dem Chipsatz b360 hollen, da ich sowieso nie übertakte, sollte dieser ausreichen. Bei dem Chipsatz gehen die Ram-Speicher bis 2600 Mhz.

 

2 Fragen:

 

Wie wichtig wären z.B. 4000 Mhz statt 2400 Mhz im Ram wenn ich mit dem PC *nur* Spiele.

 

Kann ich da an no-Name Hersteller Geld sparen? Oder sollte ich da lieber auf Markenhersteller achten, wegen weniger Stromverbrauch, bessere Kühlung und längere Lebensdauer und was sonnst noch alles? Jedenfalls sieht die Billigvariante für mich teilweise echt SEHR billig aus und haben ja auch teilweise nichtmal Kühlung drauf. Was meint ihr?

 

Nochmal wegen Mhz und wegen CL.

 

Welche der folgenden beiden wären (nur zum Zocken) besser ?

https://www.alternate.de/html/configurator/builder/pc/page.html#!/product/0/46/1238777

oder

https://www.alternate.de/html/configurator/builder/pc/page.html#!/product/0/46/1216653


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2018)

Der Artikel umfasst tatsächlich all deine Fragen  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-Hardware-154108/Tests/RAM-Tests-Bestenliste-DDR3-DDR4-Arbeitsspeicher-681573/


----------



## kika2 (4. Juli 2018)

Mindestens 8 GB werden in Ordnung sein


----------

